# Digital Painting/Airbrushing



## Sk-Styles (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi, 
ich suche ein Tutorial zum Thema Painting/Illustration, Airbrushing (bin nicht sicher wie man es nennt).

Mit google versuche ich es schon seit längerem, hier im Forum habe ich auch nichts gefunden.

Hier ein Link damit ihr wisst nach was ich genau suche: http://iruka-loves-kakashi.deviantart.com/art/Dignity-67412556

hoffe jemand kann mir Helfen.




Sk


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
hier werden einige Techniken angezeigt wie du komplexe Grafiken erzeugst.
http://homepage3.nifty.com/highside/laboratory.htm


----------



## polarity (25. Oktober 2007)

Wenn Du sowas die Digital Painting suchst, kann ich dir mal http://www.paintblog.de empfehlen. Da gibts auch ne Tutorial Sektion.


----------

